
Is there a survey service free or cheaper than Google's one? - tikandak
I have to take a survey on a business concept, but the price is too high to get significant answers on google&#x27;s survey service. Are there free or cheaper options ?
======
sharemywin
I was able to use this even though I had previous surveys the last time I
tried a survey.

[https://surveys.google.com/offer/view_survey_offer](https://surveys.google.com/offer/view_survey_offer)

you might want to use adwords. and wufoo or some other service.

I built a landing page and linked to a survey. then advertised the landing
page. Also, make sure you decrease mobile and tablet traffic. mobile don't
fill out forms.

~~~
tikandak
It seems to be a pretty good idea. Thank you.

------
seantdg
Surveymonkey

~~~
tikandak
Thank for you answer. Surveymonkey only propose month-to-month or annual
subscriptions. I only want to use it only once.

